# Who are you voting for in the pres election?



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Hope this doesn't offend anyone..I got a mod ok..
Just kinda for fun and to be anonymous


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Either way, we're doomed.
I've seen better debates in high school!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I think this is great
political anything goes with me


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

The way I see it, W and **** Cheney doomed us when they got elected in 2000. The mess that they got the US into will not be resolved, at least in my lifetime. The + with Barack and Biden, they will get the US back on some credibility level with the rest of the world. Mcain and Palin will ailienate us further.IMHO, the White House is not a place for mavericks, and we need to vote somebody in that will think more along a party line, and that would be the Dems.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Dave Mustaine.* He's running as a write-in candidate.










*singer/guitarist from Megadeth.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

McCain and Palin scare me
McCain looks like the crypt keeper on his last leg and I think Palin is an idiot IMO


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Steph- What a great idea. I also like what you said about being anonymous. A political thread without the usual candidate bashing-what a novel idea! Good for you.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcMcCain and Palin scare me
> McCain looks like the crypt keeper on his last leg and I think Palin is an idiot IMO


Took the words right out of my keyboard. Obama and Biden confused me during the vice pres debate when Biden was asked about benefits for homosexual couples and he said "we don't want to make any distinction between gay and straight couples whatsoever". They followed up with, "so, does Obama and Biden believe in gay marriage?" His response was, "absolutely not!!" Forked tongue syndrome, or what? 

There is no way I could vote either way and have a clear conscience.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Danoduring the vice pres debate when Biden was asked about benefits for homosexual couples and he said "we don't want to make any distinction between gay and straight couples whatsoever". They followed up with, "so, does Obama and Biden believe in gay marriage?" His response was, "absolutely not!!" Forked tongue syndrome, or what?



This caught my attention- I think the dems are taking baby steps with this issue. (Which I agree with their position and angle they have taken to address this) The word "marriage" has too may religious ties. I don't care what they call it- as long as they do follow through with "no distinction between gay and straight" concerning the rights which are granted to straight couples when they tie the knot.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Danoduring the vice pres debate when Biden was asked about benefits for homosexual couples and he said "we don't want to make any distinction between gay and straight couples whatsoever". They followed up with, "so, does Obama and Biden believe in gay marriage?" His response was, "absolutely not!!" Forked tongue syndrome, or what?
> ...


I agree that there has to be baby steps involved in something like that. I suppose I am just disappointed that there is a need for baby steps and that no one is willing to "come out" with what they believe instead of what they believe will get them elected. I just think the difference between benefits and marriage should have been addressed. It sounded vague and two faced to me, since I have a different version of 'marriage' than most of America.
Many believed Clinton's "Don't ask, don't tell" policy was a step forward but I saw it as a cop out. Same goes for gun laws, tobacco use, marijuana, abortion. Step up and tell us what you would deem the ideal for society so we can get a peek at what you have in store for us in the future. 

"I would like to see a society where it did not matter what your sexual preference is in order to be married but for now, we can't go that far so our policy would be......", would have made me 'feel' better. I realize that it would have been the atom bomb that destroyed the Obama campaign. It always comes down to the American people and what they demand from their government.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For the no voters, are you not voting AT ALL (like no proposals, no local elections, state elections), or just not for president? My MIL told me she probably won't vote b/c she's undecided for pres and lives in IL which will go to Obama anyway. When I asked her why she was forfeiting all her local votes (which in reality probably have a far greater impact on her daily life than the prez) I just got a blank stare.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeFor the no voters, are you not voting AT ALL (like no proposals, no local elections, state elections), or just not for president? My MIL told me she probably won't vote b/c she's undecided for pres and lives in IL which will go to Obama anyway. When I asked her why she was forfeiting all her local votes (which in reality probably have a far greater impact on her daily life than the prez) I just got a blank stare.


Great point that is never brought up when "I won't vote for anyone" is proclaimed. By all means, just because you don't want to vote for president, remember that there are plenty of other issues to vote on. It does not mean you should stay away from the voting booth.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bill Clinton took a very pro-gay stance at a time when it wasn't nearly as widely accepted as it is today. Of course he couldn't take it very far once he was in office but it didn't hurt his popularity because he had a broad enough base of support. 

I had to laugh at that part of the v.p. debate. Such a strong statement by Biden which he then negated out of political necessity. They did a good job of parodying it on SNL. However, what I felt was really something was the fact that Palin felt she had to also support a modified version of gay rights. I have to admit, I did not think I'd live to hear something like that coming out of a Republican candidate's mouth!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: dOgEither way, we're doomed.
> I've seen better debates in high school!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I could never vote for a guy who went to such an openly racist church for half his life.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not voting, I'm canadian!

I think we might have some sort of election going on over here, but I don't watch TV or listen to the radio. Not sure if I would vote if I knew anything anyway. There's just something I find wrong about voting for a party that I hate the least. 

I'm not voting because I don't know what I'm voting for, I guess. I should probably get around to educating myself.

I am in a green party commercial though, heh.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

NM


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: SyaoransbearNot voting, I'm canadian!
> 
> I think we might have some sort of election going on over here, but I don't watch TV or listen to the radio. Not sure if I would vote if I knew anything anyway. There's just something I find wrong about voting for a party that I hate the least.
> 
> ...


That is how it should be. If you don't know the issues or the candidates all seem 'bad', you should not vote. I don't get the "everyone must vote" call that is heard during elections.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

only 84 votes!!!?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Dano
> That is how it should be. If you don't know the issues or the candidates all seem 'bad', you should not vote. I don't get the "everyone must vote" call that is heard during elections.


yesss thank you! I just got yelled at by my relatives for not voting. They said it's better to 'guess' than not vote. That seems horrible, because if everyone 'guessed' then all the people who are really passionate about who they are voting for will be getting screwed.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: DanoI don't get the "everyone must vote" call that is heard during elections.


What I think they are referring too is they people need a change and things won't change if people don't get out there and vote. If you want things changed they are not going to change themselves unless you want them to change. I think that people are tired of seeing the same old thing happen like they have in the past 8 yrs that GW has been in power. The war in Iraq, the economic turmol, housing sector, gas; the list could go on. 

Your change does not only affect you, but it affects others around the world. There are so many things that the USA affects when it comes to economics, to forigen policies, to energy, etc... I say get out there and vote, vote for what you feel is right, for how "YOU" would like to see how your country is run, thats what democracy is. The power is in your hands, you choose, and if you don't choose then you don't have the right to complain on how things are run and done cause you didn't get up and make that chose to vote. 

Even though I am a Canadian your choses affect me, but I do have family that lives in the US and I know that they would be voting for Obama/Biden for the things that they stand for and they want and need to see a change in power and have things done differently then they have been for the last 8yrs.


----------

